# 2 questions for you pc guys



## TallAdam85 (Jan 17, 2005)

artyon:  well i got cable internet 100 times faster then my old aol 
first thing when i watch movies and video clips online does it download them and save them to my real player and hard drive or just opens them so i can load them?
if it saves them how do i get ride of it?

also next what sites or what programs is there that are free to remove junk from your pc that slows it down i have been deleting my tmp files but sure there is alot more junk

thanks adam


----------



## mj_lover (Jan 17, 2005)

defrag often, its a good thing. i like adawre to remove spyware that slowes your system down. also, if your running win xp (i'm not sure if this works on other os's) rightclick on the start tab, --> properties -->cutomize --> clear
 this gets rid of misc crap on the system.


----------



## bignick (Jan 17, 2005)

Ad-aware and Spybot: Search and Destroy to clean up some junk...also not downloading it in the first place helps.  

As to your movies, RealPlayer (.rm, etc) files using streaming content which means that it comes fromt he internet while you are watching it...that file on your computer is basically a flag pointing to where the movie is kept.  Haven't used RealPlayer in a while, so I don't know if it plays standard video file formats (.mpg, .avi) but these are usually saved on to your hard drive.  Sometimes they do stream, but depending on what your settings are you can still end up with a copy on your hard drive in one of the temp folders (can't remember off the top of my head...)

Remember, downloading copyrighted material is illegal...:wink:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 17, 2005)

http://rustaz.com/writings/nonfiction/compcorner3.htm


----------



## digitalronin (Jan 17, 2005)

TallAdam85 said:
			
		

> artyon:  well i got cable internet 100 times faster then my old aol
> first thing when i watch movies and video clips online does it download them and save them to my real player and hard drive or just opens them so i can load them?
> if it saves them how do i get ride of it?


 If its not streaming media, then it saved usually to the save folder location on ur computer.  Delete as u would a normal file.




> also next what sites or what programs is there that are free to remove junk from your pc that slows it down i have been deleting my tmp files but sure there is alot more junk
> 
> thanks adam


 Ad-Aware, Spy-bot Search & Destroy  available at www.download.com
 also make sure u have good anti-virus software such as Norton.  One called AVG has just gotten good reviews in Maximum PC.   Both the antivirus and anti spyware have to be periodically used and updated.   If u are still using internet explorer switch over to firefox 

 Peace


----------



## digitalronin (Jan 17, 2005)

I forgot to suggest that u make sure u have the latest operating system patches.

Check your startup list 
Start->run->msconfig -> startup

I usually use spybot's advance mode feature to look at the list, since it some times tells me what the items are.  If not I  goto google newsgroups and type in the  items name and see what others have said about it.


----------

